# Cuckoo Hall : September 2013



## Mars Lander (Sep 3, 2013)

After a mass meet up a couple of weeks ago for some explore shenanigans our main target was sealed. A little plan b was quickly thrown out which was ok, but Luckypants had previously done his homework again and located a plan C not to far from our b plan. After a pretty fun filled little explore, we all trooped off and parked outside our next target, in plain view we gazed longingly at sheer awesomeness , but our impromptu gathering and shoving cameras thru the " keep the hell out "signed gates soon had locals craning their necks , we were all ready in the "trespassers will be prosecuted" zone, by a few thousand acres haha.

Holidays loomed and were enjoyed and soon as we got back, I needed to get straight into the explore saddle . what was to be an early morning in the dark start , ended up being a recover from the party the night before instead start , with a definite feeling that we were never gonna pull this off, especially in the day, off I and shiney new explorer _Easy Tigger_ went, my other 'usual suspects' comrades all had other commitments.

Having no concept of the pitfalls of exploring whatsoever Easy Tigger makes for a good explore companion, his ignorance makes him bold and confident almost as if we are just going out for the day to a museum kind of thing ,I sometimes wonder whether he realises we aren't supposed to go where we go, as I am internally fretting away, I didn't elaborate the terrible rumours I hear of this place.

Picking a route that involves not being seen (as best as poss) was perused on a map and I couldn't actually believe it , but we were in.... _fools rush in where angles fear to tread_ or _who dares wins _..(please tick applicable) 

Ladies and Gentlemen accompany me now, as I show you around.... Cuckoo Hall





Yes!! I know oak panelling , chandeliers , marble am speechless I knew it was gonna be good but ...this place is the shizzle.

I initially told Tigger even if we just get in and take one shot of anything at all I'd be happy...





am thinking at this stage ok but are we a little late to the party, with the " just one shot and get out "philosophy quickly swapped for greed and inquisitiveness we carry on, me warily , him striding along without a care , apart from my constant whispering to check corners for pirs and listening like mad for anything unusual.





Then we start to see the measure of the place... oh wows!





wide eyed in wonder, delight and for me sheer terror we press in.





Check that out for a back garden door...





I thought after St Jo's Upholland and Serenity hospital I'd struggle to see anything else as impressive, but it just goes to show, you never know whats out there, I know peeps have been here before and done quick mooches but now I wanted to see it all, shotguns or not..."Shotguns" ? , "oh nothing Tigger just thinking out loud" 





So much architectural frivolity and lavish decor





and then you witness in the flesh the stair porn...





so much excitement we must sit down a tad and bask in the marvel





I go back to the stairs for a better look, after a while Easy Tigger comes back from the chair room and shows me his latest photo, glaring at me on the little screen is he, strewn across the lounging chair in the knack!, I find this initially perturbing but it quickly dissipates into hilarity , no doubt he found it liberating and probably draughty , I instruct him to prepare for my take on the same shot and after a bit of persuading he is soon naked again, as artful and tasteful as hopegully my shots were this is family forum so I wont post altho saying that there are no spuds in view, I will leave it to Krela to comment a nay or a yay , if he will.

After pretending to show Tigger a setting on my camera whereby in actual fact I switch it to video and quickly spin round to film him hasten to his clothes haha.

Moving on the aceness continues to impress, the Hall that is not Easy Tigger's penchant to randomly disrobe, which from time to time he does, funny but odd , you think you know someone then..ah well makes for an even more bizarre day than normal.





Now that is wood.





and the opulence goes on.





wow starts to become the norm but you still get caught out by even more wow













at this point I hear "get a picture of this" _Tiggers_ on the balcony , luckily he's far away and its a wide angle.





at the mid section of the main stairs is an at odds with itself to the rest of the hall, a viewing room which features mosaic walls at either end..nice!





Things aren't quite as spesh the further up you go but still its a pretty decent gaff.





kind of the first signs of internal decay





In it's heyday and initial purpose this was a family home, a very well to do family and even the servants stairs are pretty grand if not on a smaller scale.





Am mosly completely at ease now , when I walk in here tho I am briefly unnerved





as it reminds me of the old secca quarters at St Jos Upholland complete with kitchen and good prime lookout point.





but all is quiet for now , must be the rather agreeable vintage wallpaper





because of the size of the rooms downstairs we kind of forget about corridor shots, but there are some to be had 





tiny attic room bog





and large BATtic room





before hitting the roof...





We've had some laffs and good fortune, the sun's setting abd back at the marble and mosaic viewing room, which commands quite a view of the extensive acres bathed in red as the day ends





We didn't see all the 120 plus rooms and other buildings but we must return.

Thanks for looking and hope you enjoyed it, special thanks to Luckypants for hunting this down and was only miles away at the time but couldn't make it and thanks to Easy Tigger who is genuinely a top guy and good friend.​


----------



## peterc4 (Sep 3, 2013)

very nice mate, a fine day was had there, great variation of pics, and top selfies


----------



## SouthEast Slime (Sep 3, 2013)

Wow! Love the look of this place, great pics!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Sep 3, 2013)

That's a cracker of a report!
love the humour, a very special place indeed!
Thanks..


----------



## krela (Sep 3, 2013)

Great report.


----------



## g197- (Sep 3, 2013)

Amazing place. I took some aerial shots of a wedding venue yesterday and looking at this place makes me think it could really be put to some better use that wasting away and being forgotten about. 

Great work.


----------



## woodland pixie (Sep 3, 2013)

Fantasticly jawdroppingly awesomely amazing!! But more nakedness please


----------



## Mars Lander (Sep 3, 2013)

its gonna be a shiny posh hotel . they seem to be taking their time getting on with it tho. its been bought for a bargain price i think considering what you get these days for your money.


----------



## D4RK-INS1GHT (Sep 3, 2013)

WOW man!! this is real nice, awesome report​


----------



## TeeJF (Sep 3, 2013)

Excellent place and great pix my man! 

Well done.


----------



## Boatbird (Sep 3, 2013)

someone please pick my jaw off the floor- stunning place, ace shots!


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 3, 2013)

Very nice,great report.


----------



## skankypants (Sep 3, 2013)

Yet another belter there Mr Lander.....great shots and write up....thanks for showing this gem.


----------



## NakedEye (Sep 4, 2013)

just mindblowing


----------



## Ade Somerset (Sep 4, 2013)

Freeking awesome fella thanks for sharing.


----------



## perjury saint (Sep 4, 2013)

*DER DOO and BER BOOSH!!! Cor blimey shag... Ers a biggun!! Quality everything as per!! A+ for Mr Pants on this bit of homework!! *


----------



## oldscrote (Sep 4, 2013)

Wonderful,wonderful,wonderful,tho I aint sure that nude exploring is quite the way to go in this country


----------



## Sshhhh... (Sep 4, 2013)

oldscrote said:


> Wonderful,wonderful,wonderful,tho I aint sure that nude exploring is quite the way to go in this country



Could be the next big thing!Or not as the case may be


----------



## Sshhhh... (Sep 4, 2013)

I was so close to seeing this place! Ah well, next time! Fantastic shots there and top notch report! Well done


----------



## Lucky Pants (Sep 4, 2013)

Great report mate, looks just as grand from the inside as it does on the outside, pitty we could nt join you two but hey hoe that's how it goes


----------



## ZombieNemesis (Sep 4, 2013)

*Thumbs Up*

Brilliant pics, love how you've caught the light through the windows really adds to the atmsophere. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Infraredd (Sep 4, 2013)

And lo as September dawns Mars Lander creates a new genre for others to take up - NURBEX. If he had explored this marvelous place with scantily clad nubiles - PURBEX. WURBEX you can work out for yourself. Exquisite photos. One question though - where are Alice, the March Hare & Dormouse?


----------



## krela (Sep 4, 2013)

Naked photos in derelict buildings aren't exactly a new thing...


----------



## Infraredd (Sep 4, 2013)

krela said:


> Naked photos in derelict buildings aren't exactly a new thing...



No they are not but when I look at the pictures & read the story I have a recurring vision of one man in a hat and mask and another in a mask and nothing else being chased across a field of nettles and brambles by 2 or more security/ police who can't catch them because they are out of breath through laughing so much. Benny Hill stylee. I can't get it out of my head.


----------



## LittleOz (Sep 4, 2013)

Wowser. Great to see you back with your usual excellentness, though the recurring nudity does sound a little disturbing.


----------



## Quattre (Sep 5, 2013)

This is just amazing. There's something really weird about your big England houses, though. Here in France we associate bricks walls with hard work in the mine, lung sickness and utmost poverty. So I'm always mindstruck when I see those grand interiors & "little" brick walls (here with a place like that you would have huge stone walls). So my question is...why is that? Is it that you don't HAVE the stone, or is it a matter of taste? & can you tell me when this place was built? Does this brick work last centuries or is it a bit fragile?


----------



## Dawnwarrior (Sep 6, 2013)

An Absolute Blinder Mate. Awesome Report.


----------



## sonyes (Sep 6, 2013)

Stunning place and a fantastic report as usual there bud.....Truly excellent pics


----------



## whitelaw (Sep 6, 2013)

Oh what a place! Magnificent photography too - have to ask though, does your colleague often feel the need to go au natural during splores? Ah well - we're all different I suppose!

Lovely - and thanks for posting


----------



## MrGruffy (Sep 6, 2013)

Magnificent ,I'd love to see more.


----------



## The Wombat (Sep 6, 2013)

Excellent stuff! More than a comprehensive write up too
Enjoyed that


----------



## Heidiwho (Sep 7, 2013)

Beautiful! Wish we had places like this in the states!


----------



## peterc4 (Sep 7, 2013)

> Beautiful! Wish we had places like this in the states



will swap you for a big abandoned American prison or asylum any day


----------



## Heidiwho (Sep 7, 2013)

Okay! I know we have some of those! Ever since I was a child, I would dream about finding an old abandon house with all of the belongings in it.......then, I saw the pics of Bull Manor! WOW! So jealous! Just to be able to see the past.. How people lived, what they owned.. I'm just amazed with this! I'm thrilled to have found this site. Do people ever take things to put in museums? I'm sure a lot of people take items for personal gain, but so many items could be used in museums. 
Thank you again for all of your splores and pics!


----------



## Mars Lander (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks all for taking time to read and look at this and for your wonderful feedbacks


----------



## Bones out (Sep 7, 2013)

Jezus H Christ on a tandum, that's all round good that is!


----------



## muppet (Sep 8, 2013)

stunning location amazing pics thanks for sharing


----------



## MisterC40 (Sep 8, 2013)

Epic report with some stunning shots. Thanks for sharing what a great place.


----------



## WiNgNuTz (Sep 8, 2013)

They are some fantastic shots there, looks like an amazing site! Bet this is nowhere near me though.


----------



## DJhooker (Sep 8, 2013)

that looks a mint place, them masks are freaky!


----------



## peroxidetim (Sep 9, 2013)

Great repo, nice place!! 
But.. since you took the efford to invest quite some time in taking pics I assume some remarks are welcome??? 
At some points in the serie of pics I am not sure if you deliberately put in some fish eye effects in the pics ypu didn't took with a real fish eye lens. Or in other words: In some pics i see curved lines when you used a normal 'wide angle' lense. 

But what I Do like are the colours! Man (woman?) what a beautiful athmosphere !!!!


----------



## Mars Lander (Sep 9, 2013)

peroxidetim said:


> Great repo, nice place!!
> But.. since you took the efford to invest quite some time in taking pics I assume some remarks are welcome???
> At some points in the serie of pics I am not sure if you deliberately put in some fish eye effects in the pics ypu didn't took with a real fish eye lens. Or in other words: In some pics i see curved lines when you used a normal 'wide angle' lense.
> 
> But what I Do like are the colours! Man (woman?) what a beautiful athmosphere !!!!



Cheers

This is because I took 3 lenses on this jaunt one of them being an 8mm fisheye as well as a 60's vintage meyer golitz 50mm and a tokina 11-16mm so the 8mms ones are decidedly fishey 

I think the numerous references of _'Mr Lander'_ speak for themselves with regard tio my gender haha


----------



## Shadow - Wolf (Sep 10, 2013)

Great pics & report. We loved this place nothing beats seeing it with ya own eyes. Shame the soldiers weren't still in the fire place. Seem from your pics a few other bits have gone astray as well :-( hopefully the owner has taken them all.


----------



## evilnoodle (Sep 10, 2013)

It must be about 3 years since our visit here. So glad to see it still in good condition...not decayed or trashed 

You have some cracking shots of a lovely building!


----------

